# Coaster Brake Challenge 20



## rev106 (May 31, 2018)

What:

Coaster Brake Challenge is a four ride series where each rider is restricted to riding a course of off-road trails and fire roads armed only with a single speed coaster brake hub on their bicycle. 

Each heat will have a winner and at the end there will be a point leader that will be the overall winner. 

A 20 dollar entry fee gets you entry into all four races, a shirt, a patch and some additional swag. At the end I feed everyone and raffle off a 26 BMX cruiser frame and a bunch of other stuff. 

Challenging for sure, but fun! 

When:

1st four Sundays in July 7am meet up and 8am roll out. 

Where:

Please Check wwwatomiccycles.com for details on meet points, hope to see you then! 

I have loaners, available upon request.


----------



## rev106 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------

